# List of ugly T-Jet bodies: Can they be made attractive?



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

In my opinion, these are ugly:

Ford J

Elva

Bronco

Chaparral


Can ANYTHING be done to make them NOT ugly??


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

To me, the ugliest tjet is the Cobra GT. I realize they had to make it fit the chassis, but I have an after market one (by cameratta) that looks much better.
hojoe


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

I think I'll cast a vote for the Cheetah. Looked like it was on a 4x4 chassis.

I'd also nominate any body they did with an interior and then tried to make both hardtop and convertibles out of it.

Come to think of it, 3 outa 5 of the old T-Jet bodies looked like they tossed the body on top of a Bronco or Blazer frame.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

DonSchenck said:


> In my opinion, these are ugly:
> 
> Ford J
> 
> ...


Bronco???
SJJ


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh I don't know about a Bronco being ugly, you can make a neat 
mud bogger out of one.



Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It shouldn't be too hard to ditch the Bronco's roll bar and wing and scrounge up a dicast roof and windshield for it. Your version does look sharp Kevin. I'm more of a street car/off road 4X4 type. I'll scope out the die cast selection, and maybe I'll give a poor Bronco some lovin', SCM style.

My pet peeve is the cars that were dubbed compacts back in the day that weren't compact at all. While I love the Aurora Cougar's nose and tail, I hate the fact that it's got clown car doors. It should have been modeled in the LWB position. 

To expand on my thought. I wish the T Jet chassis had 3 front axle positions. SWB for the falcon, Medium (the existing LWB position) and ULWB (matching the slim line LWB. The Mustang, the Cougar and a few others are shorted in the doors, which make them look funny from the side view. 

I understand Aurora's thought process. When they're running, you can't tell anyways. To them, as others, they were toy cars being pumped out by the millions, and weren't designed to do much more than capture the essence of the cars modeled. I just wish the ULWB (Ultra Long) was an option for full size cars.The screwy post placement of the ULWB may have turned them off of the idea.


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

Since the Bronco is an A/FX body, it deserves to be part of a different list.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yes, No, Maybe.... but not in that order ! !*

As always... Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder and it all depends on whether you are talking just a body modification or if you consider modifying the chassis too.

Ford J - My .02 is maybe. I'd like to try someday.

Elva - Yes.... Bill Hall did one on AFX wheels that's pretty spiffy.

Bronco - Yes.... Kevin has just shown us a real looker.

Chaparral - 2F?? ... Yes, I've done one myself that I thought was cool.

Chaparral - Roadster?? ... Hell no. I don't think Hap Sharp and Jim Hall had this rendition in mind when they launched their brand. This Roadster is terminal. I dare you... go ahead and add the rollbar to dress it up... makes it worse. 

Cheetahs and 2F's???... Using a modified dropped chassis (subject to personal tastes) you *can* end up with a looker. 





NOW... All this being said, barring all the critiques, there is something very heart warming and intangeable about racing stock (even the fugliest) tjets around against each other. Well tuned in bone stock trim... still makes me smile.


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Cheetah is my all-time favorite H.O. body.

I wrote "Bronco" but meant the T-Jet Chevy thingie; name escapes me right now, but it's red, white and blue.

DO like Bronco, above.

I'll see if I can find a decent-looking Elva here.


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Bill Hall's nice Blue Elva.

I like it.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Elvira ! !*



DonSchenck said:


> Bill Hall's nice Blue Elva.


That's the one Don. Decent wheels and a modified chassis make a big difference. To top it off, it's driven by none other than....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you mean the external air filtered, roofless "Baja Blazer" type rally pick up. Agreed, it's ugly!! It wouldn't look so bad without the air cleaner set up and if it had a roof (or even a windshield). The two over sized helmet heads are icing on the cake.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

just needs a little love...RM


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Blazer! THAT's the one.

U-G-L-Y, you ain't got no alibi...


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

How does one do the "dropped chassis" mod?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

While not really a T-jet (it was originally a xllerator) this is one of my favorite screw on bodies….as others have mentioned LOTS of Aurora screw on bodies look like they have a four wheel drive stance to them…..including this one, but it is supposed to as it really is four wheel drive!?

Put four dune buggy tires or better yet AFX wheels w/ Tyco knobby tires’ ….great looking highly detailed (look in bed) truck….a winner in my book. :thumbsup:



--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com






slotcarman12078 said:


> I think you mean the external air filtered, roofless "Baja Blazer" type rally pick up. Agreed, it's ugly!! It wouldn't look so bad without the air cleaner set up and if it had a roof (or even a windshield). The two over sized helmet heads are icing on the cake.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Here is the 1:1 Bronco the Aurora A|FX Baja Bronco was supposid to be based off of. Look at early pics of this car in Aurora paperwork and advertisment and you will see the horse shoe and #1 on the side of the vehicle.

I think someone makes/used to make these decals in water slide format.
















-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Would ya care ta dance?*

Wheels and tires, wheels and tires, wheels and tires.... The great equalizers for all the Old Maids on slot car Prom night. :thumbsup: 



DonSchenck said:


> Blazer! THAT's the one. U-G-L-Y, you ain't got no alibi...


Here's at least 1 that has an alibi, but there have been others too. It's from a 2009 thread started by our good old friend Neal 1ScaleVolvo (RIP Neal:dude. He gave the Xlerator Blazer just what it needed. 



He addressed the oversized craniums (ala Spaceballs) and the anemic stock wheels. I did one too many moons ago and used Hot Rod hubs and silicones. Lost track of that body somewhere.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

DonSchenck said:


> How does one do the "dropped chassis" mod?


I never performed the actual modification myself Don.... but I did some horse trading for a couple and they are pretty trick pieces. The gear plate is modified, pinion shortened, shoes altered, and axles raised. Let's a high-sitting body sit nicer on the chassis. Shaving the posts is manditory, but doing that alone won't get you "there" from "here". The Porsche is a great looker, but normally shows *a lot *of daylight through the fender wells in stock trim. It's one of Aurora's bods that you could shorten the posts all you want, but you can't make up that difference by hogging material out of the body shell. This is the difference below. 

*Before...*


*After...*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I agree the Blazer needs a hood reconfiguration...The boys have looked at it a time or two, but that's as far as we got...
Always liked the Bronco myself......We took a stab at one in a different direction a few years back...RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

RM.... That's a *FULLLL PULLLL ! ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

That blue Porsche is about perfect!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I agree the Blazer needs a hood reconfiguration...The boys have looked at it a time or two, but that's as far as we got...
> Always liked the Bronco myself......We took a stab at one in a different direction a few years back...RM


That is sweet Hilltop:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW, leave to Randy to reinvent the wheel ... or blazer


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dave, that Porsche is SWEET!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> Dave, that Porsche is SWEET!


Thanks Jim... The Mad Scientist responsible for the build?... none other than Dr. Hall.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I disagree on the bronco and blazer! Both are good looking bodies, IMHO. Ill admit the blazer looks stupid with the stock 'roller skate' wheels/tires but the bigger AFX pieces fix that right up. 

The Olympia bronco's name was 'Big Oly'....I would LOVE a decal set to make that, or for AW to do one accurate to the original. FYI anything running deep dish Ansen slot mags is an immediate hit for me!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I tried with the Blazer by making it a short bed pickup. Whether or not I succeeded is open to debate, I suppose... 



















--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Pandoras box*



DonSchenck said:


> How does one do the "dropped chassis" mod?


Theres the easy way and the hard way.

Dropping a T-jet is labor intensive and requires advanced butchery. Although I did the first few free hand some special tools are required that make life easier.

The easy way is a conversion to the AFX (or AW Xtrac) style chassis how ever it requires compromises too.

Pare off the basket handle body clips, and mount the chassis using the t-jet screw and guide pin. Drops the axle height automatically, but unfortunately omits the rear mount. With some basic wheel, tire, and axle work one can work up the profile up or down; or move the width in or out. Naturally the handling comes around immediately and the performance jumps too.

Keep in mind that once the axles are raised, larger diameter wheels are required to prevent high centering. 

Some t-jet models benefit from a little whittling and some require a lot. Others were probably never meant to be, but were pushed into production. Some were never done because it wasnt possible. Bottom line is that the clunky dimensions of the pancake design are extremely limiting. 

Follow Mark Owyangs innovative builds. He's pushed, pulled and squashed the T-jet in every possible direction....and a few you wouldnt ever think of too!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Bill Hall said:


> Theres the easy way and the hard way.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Follow Mark Olwangs innovative builds. He's pushed, pulled and squashed the T-jet in every possible direction....and a few you wouldnt ever think of too!


here's a good place to start:

http://raywiley.com/howorld_net/archives/howto/conversions/tj_chmod/chassmod.html

--rick


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

I realize it's all just my taste, and you can't argue taste.

This is good stuff. Thanks, gang, for all the ideas and pics. Love it.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'll third that ! !*



Bill Hall said:


> Follow Mark Owyangs innovative builds. He's pushed, pulled and squashed the T-jet in every possible direction....and a few you wouldnt ever think of too!


I seem to remember Mark's Batmobile as one of the few ( if not *the* only one ) I ever liked... and it was the JL version. I could stand to see a pic or two of that one again!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dropping the hammer....*

Found some of Mark's work. Goes a long way towards making some of the most awkward bods graceful and cool bods even more so....


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

that lowered chassis is mean , I could use a bunch of them for my customs


----------

